# Sudden blurry pics on carousel



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Having a rather odd problem with my fire for 2 days now. When I go to my carousel all the icons on my favorites bar are blurry. When I go to another area and then go back they are usually clear again. This has been happening quite a bit. I did a reset and it seemed fine for a short time, but it's still doing it now. Any thoughts?

To add - the pics are mostly app pics from apps I downloaded from Amazon. They were always crystal clear now suddenly they get blurry off and on.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've had that happen when my connection got slow.  Also, how full is your device?  I know I need to relegate several apps to the Cloud.

Betsy


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Hmm I don't think it's very full at all really. I have 26 apps on the device itself, is that considered a lot? No music or movies. Just books. And not a ton of them. How did you get yours to resolve?


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm having that happen too.  I have 30 apps on the device itself, no music, 10 books, and 1 movie.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

That's interesting that you're having it too. I was wondering if others were experiencing it. I have no idea what could be causing it.


----------



## DonWhitaker (Dec 10, 2011)

I've seen blurry icons of native apps in the carousel, but only briefly while changing orientation or switching screens quickly. They are quickly replaced by the normal high rez versions. I was going to say "Have you tried turning it off and on again", but I see you've tried that.  Maybe try uninstalling and re-installing an app or two, maybe one of 'em has some sort of mangled icon data or some such.

I've been looking for a way to replace icons for the sideloaded apps - the lorez ones stick out for sure.


----------



## DonWhitaker (Dec 10, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've had that happen when my connection got slow.


I do remember seeing somewhere that the icon images are initially fetched from the Amazon Appstore, so that might be related somehow.

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8159879/how-to-embed-a-high-resolution-icon-in-a-non-amazon-appstore-kindle-fire-app


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sparklemotion said:


> Hmm I don't think it's very full at all really. I have 26 apps on the device itself, is that considered a lot? No music or movies. Just books. And not a ton of them. How did you get yours to resolve?


Good advice from Don.

Mine resolved itself fairly quickly so I didn't think much about it. It kind of depends on the apps as to if that's a lot. Some apps are real hogs. To see how full your device is, go to Settings (click on the gear in the upper right hand corner), then tap on More, Device, and then look at the first item Storage. Mine says, currently, 2.28 GB of 6.54 GB available. And I recently got a warning that I was getting low on space.

Betsy


----------



## sherrymyra (Nov 24, 2011)

I haven't gotten a warning that I was low on space except when trying to get an app from Amazon.  It did say I had no room (or some such wording).  I did get scared and went in a deleted a couple i don't use and after did download more apps and haven't had a problem since.  I'm thinking it was just a glitch or something.  I did go and check and I have alot of space left.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks very much for the replies everyone. Maybe it's what Don said, I'm really not sure.   It hasn't happened again today so I'm hoping maybe it somehow resolved itself. 

Betsy - my free space says 5.66 GB of 6.54 available so I don't think it's that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

DonWhitaker said:


> I do remember seeing somewhere that the icon images are initially fetched from the Amazon Appstore, so that might be related somehow.
> 
> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8159879/how-to-embed-a-high-resolution-icon-in-a-non-amazon-appstore-kindle-fire-app


Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

> Betsy - my free space says 5.66 GB of 6.54 available so I don't think it's that.


Wow! You don't have much at all on yours, do you?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sparklemotion said:


> Thanks very much for the replies everyone. Maybe it's what Don said, I'm really not sure.  It hasn't happened again today so I'm hoping maybe it somehow resolved itself.
> 
> Betsy - my free space says 5.66 GB of 6.54 available so I don't think it's that.


LOL! No, it doesn't seem ike space is a problem! Keep us posted if it happens again...

Betsy


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Someone Nameless said:


> Wow! You don't have much at all on yours, do you?


LOL. I guess not. I have less than 30 apps and then around 100 books. No movies or music. 

I'll let everyone know if it happens again, hopefully it won't! I did have an app listed in my favorites (doodle jump) that I know longer have on my device since it stopped working. I wonder if that maybe caused it? I recently deleted it.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

That's interesting because I have about that many apps, way less books and no movies or music but I have way less space.  My apps must be memory hogs.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Well, it's still happening. I personally don't think it's because the apps are memory hogs. It clears up when I changes pages, but it is annoying to see them all blurry like that.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

Is it the same few icons, or all of them?  I had a couple that did it.  One of them I uninstalled (don't remember what it was, some game), but Enhance Email did it on one of the two Fires but not the other.  I deleted and redownloaded it, haven't noticed it doing it since.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

JetJammer said:


> Is it the same few icons, or all of them? I had a couple that did it. One of them I uninstalled (don't remember what it was, some game), but Enhance Email did it on one of the two Fires but not the other. I deleted and redownloaded it, haven't noticed it doing it since.


Deleting and reinstalling is a good tip. Note that you will lose any data associated with the app if you do this, so doublecheck that you don't lose anything you want (like an important email).

Betsy


----------



## Kelvweb (Nov 18, 2011)

It started happening for me this morning


----------



## typo (Jul 30, 2010)

One of my app pictures was looking blurry too, and then I noticed the app needed an update. Once I updated it, the picture cleared up. That could a coincidence or a partial answer.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks again for the replies everyone. 



JetJammer said:


> Is it the same few icons, or all of them? I had a couple that did it. One of them I uninstalled (don't remember what it was, some game), but Enhance Email did it on one of the two Fires but not the other. I deleted and redownloaded it, haven't noticed it doing it since.


It's all of them on mine when it happens. It's still happening daily for me. When I go off the home page and then back they clear up.


----------



## sherrymyra (Nov 24, 2011)

I notice some blurry ones on the carousel but if I put them down in my favorites they are clear.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sparklemotion said:


> Thanks again for the replies everyone.
> 
> It's all of them on mine when it happens. It's still happening daily for me. When I go off the home page and then back they clear up.


It would be a pain, but have you tried resetting to factory defaults?

Betsy


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

That might be worth a try, Betsy, but I'm leery to do it as I really don't want to redo everything, especially all my bookmarks.   I guess I just keep hoping it will clear up magically somehow.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bookmarks on the web browser?  I wonder if there's a way to back those up....  

Betsy


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Yes on the web browser.  I'm not sure if there's a way to back them up?


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

So now it's only my angry birds icon that is blurry, all the others are clear. The angry birds icon has been blurry all day. On the main carousel and also on my favorites shelf. Strange.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

If I were to delete the Angry Birds app and then re-install it would I lose all the progress I've made in the game?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sparklemotion said:


> If I were to delete the Angry Birds app and then re-install it would I lose all the progress I've made in the game?


Yes, unfortunately, you will. 

Have you checked to make sure your date and time are correct? I found out my date and time were off after doing a factory restart, even though I have "Check date and time automatically" turned on.

Betsy


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Date and time are correct, yes. Eep it's a good thing I asked before deleting it. That would have been a disaster losing all my hard work.   Oh well, at least only one icon is blurry now instead of all. It seems set to stay that way too. Booo.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

My Angry Birds icon is blurry too!  Started a day or 2 ago.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Dragle said:


> My Angry Birds icon is blurry too! Started a day or 2 ago.


Wow how strange. I hope it gets sorted, it bugs me.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

This is the only icon that is blurry for me (so far!). 

I tried clearing Angry Bird's cache (not data!) - did not help.

I tried clearing AppManager's data, which removes all apps from showing on the carousel, then started Angry Birds so it would re-appear on the carousel - also did not help, still blurry.  

Hopefully the update with the carousel changes will include a fix for this...


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I tried all the same things as you, also with no results. I'm hoping the update helps too!


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

This is weird.  My angry birds icon went blurry today too.  I cannot get it to clear up.  It is annoying.  It must be an Amazon issue.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Yes, it must be an amazon issue. It looks awful.


----------



## shalym (Sep 1, 2010)

Is there an update available for Angry Birds?  Sometimes that will make the icon go blurry.

Shari


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

The only blurry icons on my carousel are ones I installed from GetJar. Are these all apps installed from Amazon, or are they apps installed from somewhere else?


----------



## MartyS (Feb 3, 2011)

shalym said:


> Is there an update available for Angry Birds? Sometimes that will make the icon go blurry.


There was an angry Birds update for iOS a few days ago (2 year anniversary update), but I don't see it out yet for the Fire.


----------



## sherrymyra (Nov 24, 2011)

I was thinking the apps that are blurry for me are the Getjar ones also.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I had an Update to Angry birds today. I have the 99 cent one, not the one that says for Fire. From the Amazon store.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Mine is the free (ads) version from Amazon.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Is it still blurry for everyone? Mine is.  I noticed my best friend's Angry Birds icon is fine.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yes, my Angry Birds icon is still blurry.  I have not received the latest update.  Is the update helping?  Or doing anything.  This is annoying.....


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey, mine is sharp again! Weird.  I checked and I don't have the latest Fire update yet either.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Mollyb52 said:


> Yes, my Angry Birds icon is still blurry. I have not received the latest update. Is the update helping? Or doing anything. This is annoying.....


The update didn't help mine, no. It's still blurry. 

Dragle - glad yours is back to normal.  Give me some hope that mine might get better. Here's hoping!


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I got an update on my angry birds today and that fixed it! YAY!! I'm so happy it's normal again. I hope everyone else has theirs fixed soon too!


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

Sparklemotion...I read you updated and it got clear so I got my fire to check for an update and lo and behold...my Angry Birds icon is clear.  I did not update it...it is just magically clear.  Go figure


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

As far as I can tell, I didn't get an Angry birds update before it became clear again.  It could have happened in the background without notifying me, I guess.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Mollyb52 said:


> Sparklemotion...I read you updated and it got clear so I got my fire to check for an update and lo and behold...my Angry Birds icon is clear. I did not update it...it is just magically clear. Go figure


How strange, glad it's clear though!  I was happy about the Angry Birds update too, it adds another level. 



Dragle said:


> As far as I can tell, I didn't get an Angry birds update before it became clear again. It could have happened in the background without notifying me, I guess.


It could have. The update added a new level and it also changed small things about the game. For instance, when you fail a board, or clear a level, the message and pic is different now.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

sparklemotion said:


> It could have. The update added a new level and it also changed small things about the game. For instance, when you fail a board, or clear a level, the message and pic is different now.


Aw, now you made me have to play it a while to check.  Didn't see any difference, whether I fail or succeed on a level. (If by level you mean one section like 4-12) and not the whole series of 4-X ?). As far as adding another level, I never looked before to see how many there were. Mine goes up to "6. Mine and Dine", plus a "Golden Eggs" one. It's the free version, so maybe different from yours.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Dragle said:


> Aw, now you made me have to play it a while to check.  Didn't see any difference, whether I fail or succeed on a level. (If by level you mean one section like 4-12) and not the whole series of 4-X ?). As far as adding another level, I never looked before to see how many there were. Mine goes up to "6. Mine and Dine", plus a "Golden Eggs" one. It's the free version, so maybe different from yours.


hee hee, I'd have had to check too, if it was the reverse! Mine is the free version too, it now adds level 7 the Birdday party.  I noticed my friend had it today and I was all heeey I don't have that, mope mope. So after work I went and checked my updates and there it was. Hopefully you'll get it soon!


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Great!  I haven't gotten the Fire update yet either, but they'll probably get to me eventually. At least my icon is not blurry.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Dragle said:


> Great! I haven't gotten the Fire update yet either, but they'll probably get to me eventually. At least my icon is not blurry.


Yes! It's seriously a relief not to see that hideously blurry app anymore.


----------

